# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  واخيرا عاطف خالد فى كشوفات الزعيم

## استرلينى

*طلبه غاريزيتو بالاسم من الموسم الماضى لكن لم يتم تسجيله من قبل لجنه السيد ونسى والان هو حر سبحان الله وتم تسجيله للزعيم 
*

----------


## Yousif Alnaim

*الحمد لله بقي الثلاثي الاجنبي و نأمل ان يكونوا محترفين بحق و حقيقة ويكملوا تيم الاحلام
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الزعيم رجل صالح
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يخليك للمريخ يا جمال يا والى !!!!
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحمدلله  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله
عوضنا عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*صباح الخير اخواني الاعزاء
عاطف خالد في أي خانة يلعب؟

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*طرف ايمن مهاجم و ساعد هجوم
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*نسأل الله أن يهيئ للمريخ ما يجعل منه فريقا قويا مهابا، وأن يصلحه في المجموعة التي استقدمها هذه الفترة ويجعلهم خير سند لزملائهم القدامى...
(نهواه في كل الظروف)
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*عاطف خالد ورمضان في جهة واحدة ....باذن الله  يحققوا قوة ضاربة واحد طرف دفاع ايمن والثاني وسط ايمن 
اتمني من المولي عز وجل ان يوفقهم والله بيده امر الدنيا والاخرة
                        	*

----------


## golden

*لعاب ومطلوب في المريخ من فترة غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ده معلم ياجماعه ناس الهلال دقسو فيه 
*

----------

